# Macerators?



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone use a macerator?

How do they work? Is this something you do at the Dump Station at the campground or something you do at home?

Do you need extra drain hoses and such?

Appreciate the advice. Getting the new TT this Spring - 250rs. First time dealing with holding tanks. I do know the importance of keeping the tanks clean from the articles I've read here on the forum.

Thanks folks!!!

Brad & Julie


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

First of all - I do not own a macerator (but I did sleep at Holiday Inn last night). I have been researching them to purchase one. Basically, they are used to chop, slice & dice the output of the black tank, then pump the goo to a black drain location using smaller 1-1.5 inch hoses (as opposed to the std 3" black tank drain hoses. Usually, they are beneficial when you have to pump some distance and have difficulty using gravity to empty your tank. I always use a standard 3" drain hose when close to a drain, however, at home I need to pump about 35' and using gravity is marginal at best. For me, a macerator would grind up the goo then pump the output to my home sewer drain. If you do not have to go uphill or a long distnace, I am not sure what the advantage of a macerator would be, other than using smaller hoses. Hope this helps.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe *Rob & Judy Outbackers *uses one. You might PM them with your question.

Mark


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I own a Flojet macerator pump, they're a little pricey but a nice piece of equipment to have. The macerator is nothing more than a small garbage disposal with a sewer fitting bolted to it. The Flojet will pump liquified waste up to 50' with an overall rise of up to 3' through a regular garden hose. Full hook up sites, no need for a macerator obviously. Camping w/o hook ups its nice if you're staying a while and don't want to break camp to dump. I will use it to dump waste into a tote-n-stor tank, its alot easier and you can monitor the level easier, with the push of a button you can start and stop the flow. I've stayed at some cgs where I didn't have hook ups but was within 50' of a septic cap and was given permission to run the hose to it when i needed to dump. For the most part though I bought it for use at home. I have a clean out on the side of my house where I park the OB and if for any reason I cannot dump at the cg (or if every thing froze like my last hunting trip) I can take my time and easily dump at home with no mess. The flojet allows you to backfill too so at the end of the year before winterizing I can give the tanks a good cleaning with out moving the OB. I hope this helps, let me know if you have any more questions.

Brad


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

here is a thread i started a while ago regarding my Flo-Jet macerator. it works very well ...

Flo Jet Macerator


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Brad / Julie,
I have the Sewer Solution and like it alot. It uses a high velocity water jet to tear up the paper and goo coming out of the black tank and then ejects it out the discharge hose, which is only a 3/4" hose to the ground dump. It only takes hooking the drain hose onto the TT, putting the other end in the ground dump and connecting a water hose to it and you are pumping sewage.

Robert


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have thought about getting one. As low as the outback sits I have had problems dumping. I had a problem too at a Loves truck stop in Virgina. My camper was too low or the dump station inlet was too high ( pick your poison ) and one of those would have worked great. I should save some cash and pick one up. I dont mind the price, I figure its one of those things you only buy once in a lifetime.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> I own a Flojet macerator pump, they're a little pricey but a nice piece of equipment to have. The macerator is nothing more than a small garbage disposal with a sewer fitting bolted to it. The Flojet will pump liquified waste up to 50' with an overall rise of up to 3' through a regular garden hose. Full hook up sites, no need for a macerator obviously. Camping w/o hook ups its nice if you're staying a while and don't want to break camp to dump. I will use it to dump waste into a tote-n-stor tank, its alot easier and you can monitor the level easier, with the push of a button you can start and stop the flow. I've stayed at some cgs where I didn't have hook ups but was within 50' of a septic cap and was given permission to run the hose to it when i needed to dump. For the most part though I bought it for use at home. I have a clean out on the side of my house where I park the OB and if for any reason I cannot dump at the cg (or if every thing froze like my last hunting trip) I can take my time and easily dump at home with no mess. The flojet allows you to backfill too so at the end of the year before winterizing I can give the tanks a good cleaning with out moving the OB. I hope this helps, let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> Brad


You sure have to be careful with your hoses, don't connect the wrong one to your potable water supply


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> You sure have to be careful with your hoses, don't connect the wrong one to your potable water supply


For sure! I keep a 50' black rubber (Goodyear) hose bungeed to the rear bumper for this task only, black hose for black water.









Brad


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

If your going to use it like Brad then I would stick with the Flojet but if you are just looking to use it at home or with hookups I would look at the Sewer Solution, it's cheaper and works great. But if you are looking to use it like Brad, you can't because it would just fill your tote with too much water.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've used a FloJet for a couple of years. I have a clean-out in my front lawn. When I return home from a trip where I had no hook-ups, I use this device. I love it! Although it was one one of the more expensive "thing babies*" that I bought for the OB (the Onan Cummins generator was the most expensive), it has proven itself time and time again as a great time saver.

It beats not having to wait in line a public dump station (and their associated fees). Plus, we love being able to use our own potty when on the road. And knowing that we can use that potty until we're all the way home can be a godsend.

It runs on 12v, so I connected to my portable jump-start battery when I'm home. To clean out all three tanks to my satisfaction requires just about all the power the jump-start battery has. But the good thing about that is when I'm done, I re-charge it, so I know that I'll always have a fully charged jump-start battery with me.

And yes, I have a dedicated 3/4" hose for the unit.

*Definition: Thing Baby - the little things you buy for your big things - which can actually almost double the price of the thing you bought in the first place!


----------

